# Luckiest shot



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

So what's everyone's luckiest shot?

Mine would have to e at the ASA 3D shoot in Oak Ridge , TN. I only got pulled back halfway and I accidentally released. But to my surprise when we went to score the arrows, I had hit a dead center 12! I guess praying before each shot is very effective when you need it. :smile:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I was shooting downwind from a hay bale about 40 yards away with an untuned bow. Now I didn't ask for lucky shots, I just noticed the range got more and more crowded as the sun rose. I'd just come back to the stake after collecting my arrows(which were pretty scattered) and shoot all 12 again. They all hit dead center in a 3 inch group.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Without a doubt. My luckiest was in Jay, Vermont in 1975 at the NFAA Outdoor Nationals.

We were the last folks to leave the campgrounds after the event and before we did we wanted to leave something in our memory. About 10 of us kids, lined up and shot at a VERY distant outhouse.

Everyone else missed.........I drilled it............we stepped it off........219 yards. I have pictures. :teeth: 

Before anyone jumps on me for doing such a thing please realize that I was only 16. Also please realize that we were only doing what we had been taught by a much older and seasoned NFAA Pro (who had shot holes in the ceiling of the Blue Bandana for the same reason,) who frequents this site but will remain nameless. :teeth: I won't name names but if he see's this he'll know full well who he is. :teeth: 

Youngsters......don't do as we did, do as we say. Don't do this. :embarasse


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

***** luck!!!*

an nfaa indoor shoot last winter. Last end - 3rd arrow - shooting a 3 1/2 finger stan, clean for the whole day, start to draw back get about half way there and the stan went off. i punched myself in the face , i then turned looking to see if i hit the but and there it was in the middle of the "X", you would probobly have to take a micrometer out to see if the arrow wasnt in the exact middle of the "X"  

the problem was the whole line knew it was a lucky shot because i punched myself so hard i said "OOOOWWWW" quite loud and my nose started to bleed :thumbs_do 

i say who cares it was in. the rest of the shoot got to hold that over my head for a couple of weeks :tongue: 

"its better to be lucky then good"


----------



## Stuck1Buck (Nov 22, 2004)

*Lucky Shot*

I knew a young man back in MI. who was hunting out of his tree stand over a bait pile(legal in MI.) It was his first time bowhunting and as he was getting ready to climb down for the night, he could just barely see. He said a doe walked in and started eating at the bait pile. Now its pitch black and he cannot see a thing, but he can hear her munching on the carrots. He draws back and holds while listening. He then releases and the munching stops, now he can't hear anything. He waits for a while and decides the deer is gone, so he climbs down and walks back to his house. He tells his dad what happened and his dad suggests they go back and check it out. When they get down to the bait pile they find the doe laying on the pile with the arrow sticking in her eye right into it's brain, killed her instantly...now thats a lucky shot. Buy no means ethical, but lucky.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

too many to count or to have a most... there are several shots that my release sucked i dropped my bow arm... ect... and thank the lord i did not miss it... some of them ended up raising by score... lol... but all you can do is laugh when it happens... and say a big THANK YOU JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol...


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

the only lucky shot that comes to mind was my first time bowhunting about four years back when i had a deer spook and run out to what i thought was 20 to 25yds, shot and watched my orange fletchings stick in her side, come to find out it was closer to 35+yds, and with a super slow bow shooting heavy 2217s with 125gr tips at 45lbs, theres alot of drop in 10yds, but never the less i didnt ever find her :angry: but thats one shot i wish i would have missed :sad:


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

My luckiest shot is also my most embarressing shot. I was at Naa nationals this year and on the last day we got about 2-3 inches of rain in about two hours at about 45 degrees :thumbs_do. it was the last shot at 50m <the first of the two distances> and i was so cold and wet that i was shakeing and the grip tape on my release fell off so it was slipping in my hand. On the last shot i was drawing back and shaking so bad that the arrow wouldn't stay on the rest i had to let down at least 3 times. so with 10sec's on the clock i drew it back, as i was drawing the release slipped out of my hand cut all the strings took a chunck out of the riser and cracked the casing on the release itself. the arrow hit the spider in the center of the target :shade:


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

same as shooter07 i have had too many to tell which is the best, but the funnyest would have to be last week when i was shooting outdoors at our club was comming up and hit my trigger i panicked and threw my bow arm up and looked in my scope to see that it was sitting slap bang in the middle of the x, thought to my self i someone likes me up there lol


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

15 yards...i got one shot at a peppermint on a target stand for a coke




man i love my cokes lol


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Local shoot...I hit 2 trees, broke my cx200 into 3 pieces, if I remember correctly, the piece with the point went in the 10 ring. 8 or a 10, but anyways, the arrow exploded from tree to tree.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



KYShooter said:


> Local shoot...I hit 2 trees, broke my cx200 into 3 pieces, if I remember correctly, the piece with the point went in the 10 ring. 8 or a 10, but anyways, the arrow exploded from tree to tree.


------------
Hey KY ] Now that sounds like Kentucky windage.

Unk


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

At last years provincails i had a narrow shot at 50 yards at a sheep, i bounched one off a tree to the right then another to the left and in the 10 ring.....


----------

